# Harlequin rasbora dead new aquarium help!



## Pikajilly (May 18, 2011)

I just started a 10 gallon freshwater aquarium. I let it run for 72 hours before I put any fish in. I started with 2 hatchet fish and 2 harlequin rasboras. The fish were all fine the first day and night, eating, not hiding and swimming around normally. Then today I found one of the harlequin rasboras dead on the bottom of the tank. He was the bigger of the two and was fine this morning. I examined the body and there were no signs of stress or disease. Now the other harlequin is swimming around frantically. The hatchet fish seem fine and are just drifting around together as usual. What happened to my fish!? The man at the store said they would be fine together but is this a bad mix? I know I need to get more hr's.....I am thinking two more. Does anyone have any advice or ideas of what went wrong and what to do next????


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

well, generally, 72 hours isnt enough time to allow your tank to generate the required bacteria and other water conditions. When you first set up a tank, the pet store people should have told you, that you need to "cycle" your tank for a few weeks, or get fish that you dont mind loosing. Some fish may live through the experience, but many may not.. I had the same issue with my 10 gallon tank. 

Also, are the fish just swimming frantically, or is it rubbing itself on things, in essence "scratching"? this could be a sign of a parasite, like Ich.

Water temperature should probably be checked also, in case its too cold for your fish.

Hope any of this helps


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Your tank must complete the nitrogen cycle. This is a process where different colonies of bacteria are established to process organic waste into a non-toxic form. Fish waste, excess food create ammonia (toxic) a type of bacteria that feeds on ammonia will grow in your tank consuming the ammonia and creating nitrItes (Toxic). Than another bacteria colony will begin colonization. This type converts the toxic nitrIte into nitrAte. 

NitrAte is toxic but only after prolonged exposure to levels greater than I would say 40ppm. NitrAte levels are controlled by doing weekly water changes and filter maintenance.

You have to have a test kit to monitor the progress of your cycle. Many here use the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. If you can't find one locally a kit can be ordered from the Foster/Smith website for $19.99. 

Since you have fish in your tank the cycling process you have chosen to do is called "Cycling with fish". Most of the time this process is done with a hardy species like Danios. 

You must test the water for ammonia/nitrItes during the cycle. Water changes are carried out sometimes daily to keep ammonia/nitrItes below lethal levels.

The entire process can take as long as 12 weeks.


----------

